# [matériel]probleme de drivers (resolu)

## med-gentoo

Bonsoir 

je suis un nouveau utilisateur de gentoo 

j'ai telecharge la version live dvd  mais j'ai remarque que l'installation est trop simple , je n'aime ça 

donc j'ai choisi d'utiliser la version minimal (plus de complexité , plus d’apprentissage ^^ )

le probleme c'est que ma carte wifi n'été pas détecte (même dans la version dvd )

que doit je faire ? je pense que tous les modules disponibles dans votre distribution ne peut mettre en marche ma carte de réseau 

sachant aussi que la commande "make " n'est pas disponible  afin de compiler le drive que j'ai met dans une cle usb 

que dois je faire pour régler le probleme de connexion ? (j'ai un modem wifi qui peut être utilise avec un cable rj45  . lors d'utilisation d'un cable la connexion sera configuere automatiquement par le modem . mais je veux utiliser le wifi )

merci d'avanceLast edited by med-gentoo on Mon Jul 23, 2012 10:41 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DuF

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi parmis les utilisateurs de Gentoo.

Première chose peux-tu mettre en conformité ton sujet de message comme indiqué ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html (section 3/3)

Ensuite, même si nous sommes très fort nous les utilisateurs de Gentoo parcourant ce forum, sans le modèle de chipset de ta carte wifi on ne pourra pas beaucoup t'aider.

Sinon pour information ce n'est pas la distribution qui gère les pilotes de périphériques, mais le noyau linux. Maintenant que j'ai dit ça je dois ajouter qu'il y a des exceptions   :Laughing:  pour les pilotes non inclus dans le noyau linux et dans ce cas les distributions peuvent proposer des facilités.

----------

## med-gentoo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Bonjour et bienvenue à toi parmis les utilisateurs de Gentoo.
> 
> Première chose peux-tu mettre en conformité ton sujet de message comme indiqué ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html (section 3/3)
> 
> Ensuite, même si nous sommes très fort nous les utilisateurs de Gentoo parcourant ce forum, sans le modèle de chipset de ta carte wifi on ne pourra pas beaucoup t'aider.
> ...

 

ok, merci   :Smile: 

j'ai utilisé la commande lspci , et voici ce que ça donne :

```
10:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)

30:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

```

----------

## guilc

Ta carte a besoin d'un firmware externe pour fonctionner. Il "devrait" être présent sur le support. Vérifie dans /lib/firmware/ s'il y a bien un fichier "rtl8192sefw.bin"

S'il n'y est pas, tu peux l'extraire de l'archive dispo ici : http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8191SE-VA2

Ensuite assure toi que le module "r8192e_pci" est bien chargé (modprobe r8192e_pci), ensuite cela devrait marcher !

Sinon, pour faire l'install, tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser le support livedvd ou cd minimal officiel, il y a des alternatives du style http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage qui sont très bien, avec un très bon support matériel, et ou ta carte wifi pourraient marcher direct !

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## med-gentoo

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ta carte a besoin d'un firmware externe pour fonctionner. Il "devrait" être présent sur le support. Vérifie dans /lib/firmware/ s'il y a bien un fichier "rtl8192sefw.bin"
> 
> S'il n'y est pas, tu peux l'extraire de l'archive dispo ici : http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8191SE-VA2
> 
> Ensuite assure toi que le module "r8192e_pci" est bien chargé (modprobe r8192e_pci), ensuite cela devrait marcher !
> ...

 

je vous remercie pour votre réponse 

si j'ai bien compris , je peux telecharge le driver , prendre le fichie .bin et le copie dans /lib/firmware/  ensuite executer modprobe r8192e_pci 

c'est ça ?

une autre question 

vous avez propose la commande (modprobe r8192e_pci), comment vous avez choisi r8192e_pci , comment trouvez le nom du module ?

----------

## guilc

Bah, j'ai googlé le nom de la carte wifi pour avoir le module correspondant ainsi que le firmware qui va avec  :Wink: 

J'ai donc trouvé des info ici : http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl819x et là : http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x

Après, il y a aussi ma propre expérience : je sais que pour la plupart des chipsets wifi, il faut un firmware (un gros blob binaire et propriétaire) à adjoindre au driver. Donc je sais qu'il faut chercher dans cette direction quand une carte wifi ne fonctionne pas  :Wink: 

Maintenant, teste et dis-nous si ça règle le problème, il peut aussi y avoir un autre souci !

PS: c'est "tu" hein, c'est une communauté d'entraide autour de gentoo ici. On n'est pas un forum "corporate" tout coincé. On reste détendus, et si possible dans une ambiance bon-enfant  :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Tu peux essayer avec sys-kernel/linux-firmware, y'a déjà pas mal de firmware dedans.

----------

## guilc

Oui mais non, là il est sur un livecd pour le moment, pas encore sur le système installé, donc pas d'emerge  :Wink: 

Mais sinon oui, pour le système installé, le bon firmware est bien présent dans ce package : http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git;a=history;f=rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin;h=ed4afe8598cf859e43f865d419442a41293ad414;hb=HEAD

il vient même d'être mis à jour   :Laughing: 

----------

## med-gentoo

bonjour 

je m'exuse pour le retard, j'étais trés occupé ces derniers jour , (je ne peux peu vous raconter sinon vous aurez un liver avec 5 tomes ici loool ) 

maintenant j'ai noveau PC toshiba i5      :Very Happy: 

gentoo n'a pas détecte cart wifi mais debian a fait 

 voici ce que a donne l'execution de la commande lspci -k sur debian  

```
Code:

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) 

   Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device 7173 

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k 

```

je pense que le module que manque est atk9h et selon le  site http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k/  le module est présent sur le noyau 

j'ai charge le module atk9h et rien n'est changé 

que dois je faire ?

sur gentoo et apres l'execution de modprobe ath9k j'ai utilisé lspci et lspci 

lsmod 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ath9k                  58702  0 

mac80211              131468  1 ath9k

ath9k_common            1356  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              308520  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

ath                    10410  3 ath9k,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw

cfg80211              116975  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath

fan                     1690  0 

thermal                 6142  0 

ipv6                  175356  34 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     18224  1 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    32491  1 

toshiba_acpi            8061  0 

snd_hda_intel          15864  0 

sparse_keymap           1912  1 toshiba_acpi

snd_hda_codec          42416  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                42313  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

processor              21931  4 

video                   9347  0 

backlight               2740  2 toshiba_acpi,video

snd_timer              12183  1 snd_pcm

thermal_sys             9702  4 fan,thermal,processor,video

rfkill                  6442  2 cfg80211,toshiba_acpi

wmi                     5851  0 

snd                    33095  6 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               3381  1 snd

rtc                     4146  0 

battery                 4613  0 

ac                      1596  0 

button                  3199  0 

snd_page_alloc          4673  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

atl1c                  22445  0 

hwmon                    853  1 thermal_sys

sha256_generic          8989  0 

tg3                   104113  0 

libphy                 11040  1 tg3

e1000                  75888  0 

fuse                   48846  1 

jfs                   130169  0 

btrfs                 466180  0 

zlib_deflate           15544  1 btrfs

raid10                 21667  0 

raid456                40691  0 

async_raid6_recov        841  1 raid456

async_memcpy             790  1 raid456

async_pq                2339  1 raid456

async_xor               1629  2 raid456,async_pq

xor                    14385  1 async_xor

async_tx                1238  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_memcpy,async_pq,async_xor

raid6_pq               78248  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

raid1                  19602  0 

raid0                   5746  0 

dm_snapshot            22198  0 

dm_crypt               11216  0 

dm_mirror               9815  0 

dm_region_hash          5092  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6281  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 48906  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           435  0 

hid_sunplus              929  0 

hid_sony                1840  0 

hid_samsung             2174  0 

hid_pl                   821  0 

hid_petalynx            1358  0 

hid_monterey            1017  0 

hid_microsoft           1995  0 

hid_logitech            5301  0 

hid_gyration            1492  0 

hid_ezkey                870  0 

hid_cypress             1222  0 

hid_chicony             1161  0 

hid_cherry               973  0 

hid_belkin              1070  0 

hid_apple               3697  0 

hid_a4tech              1288  0 

sl811_hcd               7005  0 

ohci_hcd               13314  0 

uhci_hcd               14728  0 

usb_storage            30120  1 

ehci_hcd               26752  0 

mpt2sas                99001  0 

raid_class              2228  1 mpt2sas

aic94xx                55532  0 

libsas                 39933  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  383022  0 

qla2xxx               273022  0 

megaraid_sas           53663  0 

megaraid_mbox          21103  0 

megaraid_mm             5462  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               30760  0 

aacraid                53864  0 

sx8                     9603  0 

DAC960                 53584  0 

hpsa                   31792  0 

cciss                  35752  0 

3w_9xxx                23007  0 

3w_xxxx                18350  0 

mptsas                 39144  0 

scsi_transport_sas     16061  4 mpt2sas,aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  10213  0 

scsi_transport_fc      28530  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6652  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11427  0 

mptscsih               20864  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                66122  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22529  0 

dc395x                 23495  0 

qla1280                16903  0 

dmx3191d                7621  0 

sym53c8xx              56100  0 

gdth                   68371  0 

advansys               44146  0 

initio                 12727  0 

BusLogic               17065  0 

arcmsr                 20104  0 

aic7xxx                90726  0 

aic79xx               103047  0 

scsi_transport_spi     15063  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     18968  0 

pdc_adma                3890  0 

sata_inic162x           4739  0 

sata_mv                18816  0 

ata_piix               10588  0 

ahci                   16051  1 

libahci                13324  1 ahci

sata_qstor              3837  0 

sata_vsc                2786  0 

sata_uli                1965  0 

sata_sis                2570  0 

sata_sx4                6569  0 

sata_nv                13634  0 

sata_via                5096  0 

sata_svw                2878  0 

sata_sil24              7908  0 

sata_sil                5218  0 

sata_promise            7069  0 

pata_sl82c105           2288  0 

pata_cs5530             2914  0 

pata_cs5520             2315  0 

pata_via                6280  0 

pata_jmicron            1448  0 

pata_marvell            1821  0 

pata_sis                6539  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1246  0 

pata_sc1200             1923  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       2923  0 

pata_triflex            1854  0 

pata_atiixp             2553  0 

pata_opti               1695  0 

pata_amd                6438  0 

pata_ali                6131  0 

pata_it8213             2339  0 

pata_pcmcia             6541  0 

pcmcia                 24288  1 pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          4035  8 tg3,aic94xx,libsas,lpfc,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core             7688  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            1996  0 

pata_ns87410            1753  0 

pata_serverworks        3420  0 

pata_platform           2240  0 

pata_artop              3178  0 

pata_it821x             6047  0 

pata_optidma            3042  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            3918  0 

pata_hpt3x3             1799  0 

pata_hpt37x             7721  0 

pata_hpt366             3500  0 

pata_cmd64x             3814  0 

pata_efar               2455  0 

pata_rz1000             1548  0 

pata_sil680             2891  0 

pata_radisys            1895  0 

pata_pdc2027x           4235  0 

pata_mpiix              1811  0 

libata                114345  53 

libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs

5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns

87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680

,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b4)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)
```

Last edited by med-gentoo on Sat Jul 21, 2012 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jaypeche

Pour t'assurer que le "modprobe ath9k" a bien chargé le module noyau correspondant a ton chipset ( driver correspondant à ta carte ), tu peux lancé un lsmod qui devrait normallement te retourné un "ath9k", dans ce cas c'est tout bon, peut etre faut il un firmware ça je ne sais pas, google devrait t'aider ! Ca ne semble pas etre le cas pour ce type de carte.

Sinon je te conseille, toi ki veux apprendre et je t'en félicite (Gentoo est à mon sens la meilleure distro pouir comprendre ki fait koi ), je te conseille les docs qui sont tjs très bien faite... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

Bienvenue dans l'univers Gentoo Linux !   :Wink: 

PS: ne soit pa&s trop pressé, Gentoo n'est pas une distrib plug'n play je te conseille vivement de faire du "step by step", commence par suivre http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1, Il faut quelques dizaines heures au minimum pour t'initier ! De plus qd tu auras appris les bases Gentoo tu seras à l'aise avec les autres distros car Gentoo est une distrib de qualité et très orientée pro !

----------

## med-gentoo

 *jaypeche wrote:*   

> Pour t'assurer que le "modprobe ath9k" a bien chargé le module noyau correspondant a ton chipset ( driver correspondant à ta carte ), tu peux lancé un lsmod qui devrait normallement te retourné un "ath9k", dans ce cas c'est tout bon, peut etre faut il un firmware ça je ne sais pas, google devrait t'aider ! Ca ne semble pas etre le cas pour ce type de carte.
> 
> Sinon je te conseille, toi ki veux apprendre et je t'en félicite (Gentoo est à mon sens la meilleure distro pouir comprendre ki fait koi ), je te conseille les docs qui sont tjs très bien faite... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4
> 
> Bienvenue dans l'univers Gentoo Linux !  

 

merci   :Very Happy: 

j'ai modifie mon dernier commentaire , et apparemment il est chargé (le module) !

----------

## guilc

Regarde tes logs systeme (/var/log/messages, ou /var/log/syslog suivant la configuration). Y a-t-il des messages d'erreur quand tu charges le module ath9k ? Du genre le module cherche à charger un firmware qu'il ne trouve pas par exemple?

----------

## med-gentoo

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Regarde tes logs systeme (/var/log/messages, ou /var/log/syslog suivant la configuration). Y a-t-il des messages d'erreur quand tu charges le module ath9k ? Du genre le module cherche à charger un firmware qu'il ne trouve pas par exemple?

 

non , pas du tout !

----------

## med-gentoo

j'ai réécrit le sujet dans le forum kernel et ils m'ont réglé le problème https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-930892.html

merci à vous tous   :Very Happy: 

----------

